# Hen house



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have just finished this Hen house, which will be home to three chickens, Scramble, Poach and Fry. (the client is a woman of course) It has been made out of mainly scrap and some shiplap that I had to hand. Not up to Cranbrooks standard but not bad for some basic joinery and a coule of days work.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now that is a unique and well done project


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice one, Mailee. I'll bet that Scramble, Poach and Fry will love it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Mailee. A club house for chickens.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I think that is great, I never seen one before, I like it... 

Well thought out.
John


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

My Grandma's _chickens_ wood have loved it.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Mailee,

Very nicely done. My cat would love that house......

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mailee

Very nice job of the house, it's almost a shame to let chickens use it,, I'm sure you know what I mean... 


========


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice work Mailee , i was thinking the same as Bob it,s ashame the chickens will stink it up in no time .


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

That's neat Mailee, lots of "flair" instead of just a box with a door.

Lee


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Good job. Those must be upper class chickens!


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Mailee,

Very nice job! Is the roof on the little pop out section on the side hinged to allow access to the eggs?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. Well Greg the roof lifts off the nesting box to allow access to the eggs and the main roof is hinged in the centre to allow access for cleaning.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work Mailee, pretty neat idea!

Corey


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Very impressive, Mailee. You seem to have thought of, and made provisions for everything. I am interested in more of the methods used.


----------

